# Multiple device with the same chip and different module args

## Elv13

Hi,

I accidentally bought a second TV card with the same chip (I have those kind of devices, you never know what chip they are using as they take the cheapest when building a batch of card). The chip is a SAA7131 chip and my other card too. Those card need a module argument or two to get them working (they don't have any eprom to tell witch parameter is the right one, you have to figure it out by yourself).

How can I have two of these card and "force" the right card to the right module. Does I have to fork the kernel module into two modules? If yes, how does I match the card as they have limited detection capabilities, even lspci see only one.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Elv13, 

Run modinfo on the module you use for your card, it may have an index parameter that allows you to specifiy which card the parameters apply to.

----------

## Elv13

Solved, saa7134 can take array as kernel parameter, so, following the lspci order, I can use tuner=card1,card2

----------

